# Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?



## WerRock (5. September 2012)

*Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hey

bin grad am überlegen ob ich monatlich eine bestimmte Summe in das Spiel investieren soll.
Mein Einkommen als Azubi liegt bei ca. 500€, davon spar ich die hälfte für meine eigene Wohnung etc.

Und der rest ist halt für "Freizeit" und davon würd ich ca. 50€ jeden Monat in das Spiel investieren, weil es einfach spaß macht
und ich gerne die neusten und geilen Skins/Champs haben würde 

Was meint ihr, sind 50€ im Monat zuviel für das Spiel?

Was zahlt ihr so ca. ?

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hm, ich bin Oldschool - Gamer und da ist erst ein AddOn Geld wert. Selbst wenn ich zahlen würde wäre die Hälfte davon schon mehr als genug


----------



## Azzzz (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

mhhh ich finde das sollte jeder nach seinen mitteln machen wie er möchte,
solange nicht die familie drunter leiden muss oder sonstige sachen nicht gezahlt werden ist es doch ok.
andere leute versaufen oder verzocken ihr geld.

ich persönlich spiel u.a lol und geb da gerne mal 100 euro aus und unterstütze damit riot in dem fall! 
wenn es ein spiel wert ist(lässt sich streiten) bin ich gerne dabei, solange es nicht selbstverstädlich wird.
bleibe auch mal gerne ein we zuhause um mir zb. diablo kaufen zu können.

Ps:old scool hat schon was, aber f2p hört sich sehr zukunftssicher an!


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Lösche


----------



## sonicmonkey (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



WerRock schrieb:


> Und der rest ist halt für "Freizeit" und davon würd ich ca. 50€ jeden Monat in das Spiel investieren, weil es einfach spaß macht
> und ich gerne die neusten und geilen Skins/Champs haben würde
> 
> Was meint ihr, sind 50€ im Monat zuviel für das Spiel?
> ...


 
50€ im Monat = 600€ im Jahr
Du willst 600€ für ein Spiel ausgeben?!

Ich Spiele seit ca. 4 Jahren LoL, habe mir damals nur dieses standart Champion Packet gekauft das war alles.

Außerdem habe ich 5 Skins aber alle kostenlos bekommen.


Mach lieber deinen Führerschein 





Azzzz schrieb:


> Ps:old scool hat schon was, aber f2p hört sich sehr zukunftssicher an!


 
Ja leider, weil die meißten Menschen einfach Dumm sind...

F2P ist einfach nur Abzocke, man bezahlt keinen großen Betrag dafür viele kleine und dadurch viel mehr am ende weil man die übersicht über die kosten verliert.

Keine 60€ einmal für ein Spiel zahlen wollen weil es zu teuer ist aber 200-300€ im Jahr für *ein* Spiel ist voll ok 
Kenne sehr viel die schon weit über 100€ in LoL reingesteckt haben.


----------



## Cinnayum (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich hole mir ab und zu Punkte für 10 Euro. Seltener als einmal im Monat.

Skins kaufe ich nur im Sale. Alles andere lohnt sich nicht.

Das einzige "teure", was ich mir geleistet hab, war das Pulsefire EZ SKin zum Release (ungefähr 8 Euro).

Für andere F2P Titel hab ich noch nichts (oder höchstens einmalig für 5 Euro) Punkte gekauft.

10% deines Einkommens in ein Spiel zu stecken, halte ich für ziemlich dumm.

Die Champions kannst du dir alle erspielen. Nicht jeder ist es auch wert gekauft zu werden. Wenn du mal alle Runen gekauft hast, die du brauchst, schwimmst du in IP.
Bevor du Riot Points für einen Champion ausgibst, kauf dir lieber einen IP-Booster.


----------



## McLee (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden was man ausgiebt für ein Spiel.

Habe in lol 20€ reingesteckt, mehr nicht.



> Ja leider, weil die meißten Menschen einfach Dumm sind...
> F2P ist einfach nur Abzocke, man bezahlt keinen großen Betrag dafür  viele kleine und dadurch viel mehr am ende weil man die übersicht über  die kosten verliert.



Pc verkaufen und mehr an die frische Luft gehen wenn man es nicht kontrollieren kann.
Eine Spielsucht muss nicht immer an einem Pc sein, gibt viele Situationen im Leben der man verfallen kann.


----------



## Fexzz (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also 50€ monatlich find ich auch schon krass. Ich hab früher als ich LoL gespielt hab alle 2 Monate oder so mal für 10€ Punkte geholt und Champs ausm Angebot geschossen, ansonsten nie.


----------



## ForenTroll (5. September 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Schlussendlich ist es immer die Entscheidung des einzelnen ob und wie viel Geld er für ein F2P Game ausgeben möchte.

In dein Fall solltest du dir vllt mal vor Augen führen, das du gewillt bist glatte 10% deine Monatseinkommen für ein Spiel ausgeben willst, das man durchaus auch ohne den Einsatz von €ronen spielen kann.
Ich find das ganz schön heftig  An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal versuchen mindestens 6 Monte ohne Geldeinsatz klar zu kommen. Wenn du dann meinst immer noch was einsetzten zu müssen, solltest
du dir ersthaft über eine angemessene Höhe Gedanken machen.

Ich selber spiele auch schon seit über 6 Jahre MMO-F2P und weiß sehr wohl, das diese schlichtweg zu "Groschengräbern" werden können. In Gilden und im TS sind mir durchaus Fälle bekannt geworden wo
Gebrauchtwagen, Urlaubsreisen und auch 5stellige Barbeträge in ein solches "F2P-Game" gewandert sind. Den krassesten Fall fand ich, das tatsächlich ein Spieler den Betreiber angeschrieben hat,
man möge doch für Ihn die monatliche Einzahlungsbegrenzung aufheben, da er ansonsten nicht mehr klar käme 

In der ganzen Zeit habe ich maximal 70-80 Euro invertiert. Denn schlussendlich gibt es meist immer noch die Möglichkeit Ingame-Währung zu erarbeiten, mit der man sich die gewünschten Artikel erhandeln
kann(zumindest im MMO-Bereich so. Bei LoL weiß ich es nicht  ). Es dauert vllt etwas länger, aber funktioniert auch


----------



## SiQ (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man high ELO spielt muss man viel Geld investieren, da man einfach alle Champs braucht und die IP für Runen investieren muss. Finde ich in anbetracht dessen wie lange man spielt aber ok


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn man high ELO spielt muss man viel Geld investieren, da man einfach alle Champs braucht und die IP für Runen investieren muss. Finde ich in anbetracht dessen wie lange man spielt aber ok



Sau dämlich was du sagst. Ich habe 15 runenseiten, bis auf nami alle Champs und keinen Cent dafür ausgegeben. Das einzige was mich was gekostet hat, waren ein paar skins zum Spaß. Und ich hab 2 Accounts die so aussehen. Mit dem ersten hab ich auch elo1600 und musste nix bezahlen. 
Red bitte nicht so dumm zeug


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Naja für LOL habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel ausgegeben vill 100 € 
Aber ich muss sagen es hat auch schon games gegeben auch f2p wo ich leider sagen muss das ich bis zu 350 € Monatlich reingesteckt habe. Das hat mir zwar nicht wehgetan da ich etwas mehr wie 1500€ im Monat habe aber trotzdem regt es mich im nachhinein auf..


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Naja für LOL habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel ausgegeben vill 100 €
> Aber ich muss sagen es hat auch schon games gegeben auch f2p wo ich leider sagen muss das ich bis zu 350 € Monatlich reingesteckt habe. Das hat mir zwar nicht wehgetan da ich etwas mehr wie 1500€ im Monat habe aber trotzdem regt es mich im nachhinein auf..



Ja aber allerdings musst du für lol nichts ausgeben. Die Aussage, Geld investieren zu müssen aufgrund von High elo, ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (21. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Naja für LOL habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel ausgegeben vill 100 €
> Aber ich muss sagen es hat auch schon games gegeben auch f2p wo ich leider sagen muss das ich bis zu 350 € Monatlich reingesteckt habe. Das hat mir zwar nicht wehgetan da ich etwas mehr wie 1500€ im Monat habe aber trotzdem regt es mich im nachhinein auf..



Alter... Zahl mal 3M lang nichts und Fahr 2wochen in Urlaub 

Und für mich bleibt Free-2-Play auch Free


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

Was bringt es eigentlich monatlich so viel Geld in ein Spiel zu Pumpen? Ist das virtuelle Schwert dann geiler als das von anderen? oder ist man dann ein imba Krieger? 
Verstehe sowas nicht.


----------



## bigpin (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich sagte ja habe ich... heißt nicht das ich es Momentan noch mache. Habe mit dem game aufgehört dan kommt man nit in versuchung..
Aber da geb ich dir recht durch Geld in LoL eringt man keine spilerischen vorteile wie oft in anderen games hier geld zu senden ist einfach Luxus um sich skins zu holen..


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

0 Euro, und ich werd  nie zahlen.


----------



## SiQ (12. Februar 2013)

Ziemlich viel um alle Champions zu haben, da man nur so ernsthaft Ranked spielen kann und genug InGame-Währung für Runen spart


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Monatlich mehrere hundert Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben ist ja jedem sein Ding. Klar, geht man auf Partys geht auch mal locker etwas Geld weg. Ich finde es persönlich schon fast krank, bzw. eine Art Sucht für ein paar Pixelfiguren so viel auszugeben . 
Gibt auch viele Fälle wo dann eine Sucht entstanden ist die denjenige ruiniert hat, bzw. Schulden aufgebaut werden, die man dann 10 Jahre lang noch am Hals hat, sowas muss mMn nicht sein. Ich will hier auch niemanden vor den Kopf stossen. Der Normalverbraucher setzt natürlich seine Grenzen für Ausgaben solcher Titel aber es kann sich eben auch in eine Sucht entwickeln gegen die es dann schwer ist anzukämpfen. 
Mir persönlich sagen Rollenspiele etc. zum Glück nicht so viel, von daher gerate ich gar nicht erst in Versuchung


----------



## Sunjy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich würd lieber dafür zahlen nicht ständig mit Leavern und Absolut unfähigen Spielern ins Ranked Team zu kommen


----------



## MyArt (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel um alle Champions zu haben, da man nur so ernsthaft Ranked spielen kann und genug InGame-Währung für Runen spart


 
Wasn schwachsinn... Brauchst keinen Cent investieren um ernsthaft ranked zu spielen.


Habe mir nur nen paar Skins gekauft. Vlt. 25€ ausgegeben die es mir aber wert waren da mir das Spiel echt spaß macht und ich denke in Zukunft kommen noch 2,3 Skins dazu...


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

Geht nur schneller, Runenseiten Kosten glaube 6300/Seite.

Man sollte mindestens eine für ADC, AP(mid lane) und für Support haben. Die profitieren am meisten von angepassten runen. 
Natürlich kann man auch mit den glaube 3 Runenseiten auskommen die jeder hat aber ich will meine für gewisse champs nicht missen.


----------



## MyArt (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Low schrieb:


> Geht nur schneller, Runenseiten Kosten glaube 6300/Seite.
> 
> Man sollte mindestens eine für ADC, AP(mid lane) und für Support haben. Die profitieren am meisten von angepassten runen.
> Natürlich kann man auch mit den glaube 3 Runenseiten auskommen die jeder hat aber ich will meine für gewisse champs nicht missen.


 

Schon richtig, aber die Aussage das man kaufen muss/sollte ist einfach falsch. Zumal bei aktiver Spielweise eine Seite in gut einer Woche drin ist...


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Klar, Pflicht ist es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## SiQ (12. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Sau dämlich was du sagst. Ich habe 15 runenseiten, bis auf nami alle Champs und keinen Cent dafür ausgegeben. Das einzige was mich was gekostet hat, waren ein paar skins zum Spaß. Und ich hab 2 Accounts die so aussehen. Mit dem ersten hab ich auch elo1600 und musste nix bezahlen.
> Red bitte nicht so dumm zeug



Ich habe leider eine Arbeit und somit keine 16 Stunden Zeit pro Tag um so viel LoL zu spielen. Und nein, ich habe auch nicht "bloß" 4 Stunden am Tag.
Zu sagen man kriegt alle Runen ohne RP zu investieren ist Schwachsinn, da man das nur schafft wenn man fast immer LoL spielt.


----------



## target2804 (12. Februar 2013)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Ich habe leider eine Arbeit und somit keine 16 Stunden Zeit pro Tag um so viel LoL zu spielen. Und nein, ich habe auch nicht "bloß" 4 Stunden am Tag.
> Zu sagen man kriegt alle Runen ohne RP zu investieren ist Schwachsinn, da man das nur schafft wenn man fast immer LoL spielt.



Sorry das ist bullshit... Ich hab schon 2 smurfs auf lvl 30 mit genug Champs und runenseiten um damit locker ranked zu spielen. Und dafür hab ich keinen Cent ausgegeben. 
Falls es dich interessiert, ich habe auch Arbeit und oftmals sogar ne 60-70std Woche, manchmal sogar 80. 
also setz mal n Punkt und Hör auf mit der "aber ich hab Arbeit"-********.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Kann ja jeder soviel Geld für ausgeben wie er will, als Azubi würde ich mir das aber zweimal überlegen da 50 Euro von 500 10% des Gehalts sind. Bei einem Einkommen von 5000 Euro sind 100 Euro ein kleiner Betrag. Irgendwann reichen die 50 Euro nicht mehr aus, dann werdens 100, 150.. und bald einmal hast du deinen ganzen Azubilohn an einem Wochenende verLöLt


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also montlich 50€ ist natürlich sehr krass, einmal für 50€ RP kaufen und dann nur Sachen kaufen die im Angebot sind.


----------



## Defenz0r (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich bin jetzt fast lv 30 und hab noch nie etwas ausgegeben, komme super damit zurecht.
Würde ich auch nie^^


F2Play, du kannst alles erreichen auch ohne Geld, es macht auch wenig Sinn Ranked zu spielen wenn einem die Erfahrung fehlt.
Itemshop für echtes Geld ... pushen für Anfänger ^^

Man hat ohne IS halt eben mehr Erfahrung


----------



## Leckrer (1. April 2013)

Naja vllt. mal so 5-10€ nebenbei immer mal. Und dann aber auch nur skins im Angebot.

Letztens konnte ich der Mafia Miss Fortune nicht widerstehen


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also, prinzipiell finde ich es ja richtig, dass man Free2Play Angebote unterstützt, indem man ab und zu mal etwas dafür bezahlt, denn die Entwickler machen das ja auch nicht nur aus Spaß, sondern um davon zu leben.

Über den genauen Betrag lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass sich jeder nach seinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten richten sollte.

Wenn ein Millionär 500€ monatlich für das Spiel ausgibt, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung, denn letztendlich profitieren alle Spieler davon.
Und wenn man kein Geld zum "Spenden" übrig hat, dann ist das auch OK, denn das Spiel profitiert trotzdem von diesen Spielern.
Ich habe einige Freunde, die niemals einen Cent für LoL ausgeben werden... Aber wenn die nicht spielen würden, hätte ich auch nicht mit LoL angefangen und logischerweise auch nichts dafür bezahlt.

Ich finde es aber absolut lächerlich, wenn Leute das Geld für einen High-End Rechner übrig haben, sich regelmäßig mit den neuesten AAA Titeln eindecken, und dann die Meinung vertreten, dass man für Free2Play Titel kein Geld ausgeben sollte, obwohl man sie häufig spielt.

10% des Einkommens, bzw. 20% des zur Verfügung stehenden Einkommens finde ich aber extrem überzogen.
~5€ monatlich halte ich bei deinem Einkommen für einen angemessenen Betrag, je nachdem wieviel du spielst.

Sieh das einfach so: Du gibst das Geld nicht aus, um dir irgendwelche Vorteile zu erkaufen, sondern um die Entwicklung des Spiels zu unterstützen.
Und mit einem einzigen Champion kann man bei LoL viele hundert Spiele lang Spaß haben, wenn er einem wirklich gefällt.


Ps: Bei Pay2Win Titeln sieht das völlig anders aus, denen würde ich nie auch nur einen Cent nachwerfen. Es gibt schon im echten Leben genug Ungerechtigkeiten durch Geld, das muss man nicht auchnoch in Spielen fördern.


----------



## Techki (1. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich finde es Ok mal 5-20€ auszugeben um die zu Unterstützen  .
Kenne das aus meinem Freundeskreis , er gibt im Monat (!) 100€ aus . Und was er jetzt im Spiel erreicht hat ist schei**  .
Was passiert wohl wenn so ne f2p Firma pleite geht und man vorher was gekauft hat ? - is wohl dann alles weg


----------



## Ultramarinrot (2. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich zahle i.d.R nur einmal und wenn ich ein zweites mal zahle, dann für eine deutlichen Zuwachs an Inhalt, wie es zum Beispiel bei einem Add-On der Fall ist. Wenn es einen wirklich glücklich macht jeden Monat 50€ zu investieren ist das fidne ich ok. 

Bei dem ganzen Free to Play Gedöns finde ich es schade, dass irgendwann die Server abgeschaltet werden und man dann einfach nicht mehr spielen kann. :/

Genauso blöd ist das bei Games mit Onlinezwang etc. 

Ich find es besser wenn man etwas bleibendes für sein Geld bekommt.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Gar nichts. Ich bin auch noch der Old School Gamer und stehe gar nicht auf diese Bezahl / F2P Modelle (liegt auch daran das ich dann gut und gerne mal ein halbes Vermögen da rein pumpe ), 50€ einmalig sind eindeutig genug, in anbetracht wie viel ich Spiele.


----------



## Zakuma (11. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Finde 50€ im Monat auch ein wenig übertrieben wenn man 2x im jahr 50€ investiert reicht es doch ist so wie 2 vollpreis Titel wenn du hauptsächlich lol spielst


----------



## SiQ (11. April 2013)

Kommt darauf an. Ich finde einige Spiele kann man ruhig unterstützen.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ohne das Spiel jemals gespielt zu haben. Würde ich keinenfalls 50€ pro Monat für ein Spiel ausgeben.
In meinen Augen nur rausgeworfenes Geld.
Mit den gesparten 600€ kannst du in den Urlaub fahren. Das wäre is mir wohl mehr wert.

Und nur weil du im Monat 250€ über hast für "Freizeit" heißt das ja nicht, dass du das Geld ausgeben MUSST!

Und die 500€ sind keineswegs so viel, dass du dir das Leisten könntest dein Geld rauszuhaun ^^
Aber jedem sein Ding.



e:\ ich seh grad erst wann der Thread erstellt wurde. Der TE interessiert sich anscheinend eh nicht mehr für die Posts ^^


----------



## Bash0r (11. April 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Habe für LoL gesamt 50€ ausgegeben. Spiele es seit der ersten Beta.
Außerdem haben mir Kumpels mal ein 25?€ Gutschein gekauft als Dankeschön für eine Gefälligkeit.

Würde persönlich nie mehr als 50€ (Vollpreis für ein Game) in ein F2P-titel stecken. Auch aus Gründen wie aktuell bei LoL, dass mir durch die 5238583285 neuen Champs und Gameplay-Changes, das Spiel weniger gefällt als früher


----------



## Mr Iös (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Geld für LoL auszugeben bringt mir keinerlei spielerischen Mehrwert. Und nur für die Optik werde ich sicher kein Geld ausgeben...


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Man gibt das Geld ja nicht wegen der Optik aus, sondern weil einem das Spiel Spaß macht und die Entwicklung unterstützen möchte.


----------



## ryzen1 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Man gibt das Geld ja nicht wegen der Optik aus, sondern weil einem das Spiel Spaß macht und die Entwicklung unterstützen möchte.


 
Na da wird es aber nicht viele geben, die das auch so sehen.


----------



## Mr Iös (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Dann unterstütze ich mit meinem Geld lieber sinnvollere Dinge...


----------



## addicTix (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also ich sag es mal so...
Für Spiele wo man durch Kaufen von Dingen nicht stärker wird, würde ich kein Geld ausgeben...
In Diablo 3 kannst du dir ja immer neue Ausrüstung, neue Waffen, neue Juwelen usw. kaufen und wirst dann immer stärker und besser... Für sowas würde ich Geld ausgeben
Aber in LoL kannst du einfach nur andere Champions und Skins kaufen... gut champions würde ich mir vieeeeleicht noch gefallen lassen ( ich weiß ja nicht wie viel das kostet ) aber Skins auf keinen Fall


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Weezer schrieb:


> Für Spiele wo man durch Kaufen von Dingen nicht stärker wird, würde ich kein Geld ausgeben...


 
Tja, und ich würde niemals ein Spiel spielen, wo man Skill mit Geld ausgleichen kann.


----------



## addicTix (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Tja, und ich würde niemals ein Spiel spielen, wo man Skill mit Geld ausgleichen kann.


 
Es war nicht auf ein Pay 2 Win spiel bezogen, sondern eher auf sowas wie Diablo 3 oder WoW oder sonstige MMORPG / Rollenspiele 
Und du kannst mir ja nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du bei Diablo 3 z.B. die ganze zeit nur farmst um an Waffen zu kommen


----------



## nulchking (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Öhh ist zwar Offtopic, aber das Farmen ist das Grundprinzip von Diablo


----------



## Kununa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich denke auch, dass man für spiele wie LoL Geld ausgeben, da Riot viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert und die ja auch leben wollen.


----------



## Leckrer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Mecha Kha'Zix Skin zu geil  Ich musste mal wieder 5€ reinhaun


----------



## SiQ (12. Juli 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Mecha Kha'Zix Skin zu geil  Ich musste mal wieder 5€ reinhaun



Total überladener Skin, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Leckrer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Der ist super^^  Mir gefallen die Mecha Themes echt gut. Und der Sound auf english einfach so geil mit der Roboterstimme <3


----------



## SiQ (15. Juli 2013)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Der ist super^^  Mir gefallen die Mecha Themes echt gut. Und der Sound auf english einfach so geil mit der Roboterstimme <3



Man sieht gar nix mehr


----------



## maxmueller92 (15. Juli 2013)

Also für 50€ im Monat kannste glatt rauchen anfangen 
Ne da gibts echt sinnvollere Dinge als LoL, zB einen Modellhelikopter 
Mit meinem 100€ Apache kann ich mich immernoch 2 Stunden am Stück beschäftigen und den Garten unsicher machen


----------



## RuXeR (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Also für 50€ im Monat kannste glatt rauchen anfangen
> Ne da gibts echt sinnvollere Dinge als LoL, zB einen Modellhelikopter
> Mit meinem 100€ Apache kann ich mich immernoch 2 Stunden am Stück beschäftigen und den Garten unsicher machen


 
Naja für 50€ im Monat kannst du nicht Modellfliegen^^

Aber ganz ehrlich 50€ für LoL im Monat?? Nach 2 Monaten hat man doch alles freigeschaltet was es gibt...


----------



## Fexzz (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



RuXeR schrieb:


> Naja für 50€ im Monat kannst du nicht Modellfliegen^^
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich 50€ für LoL im Monat?? Nach 2 Monaten hat man doch alles freigeschaltet was es gibt...


 
Für 100€ kansnt du nichtmal ansatzweise alles in dem Spiel freischalten. Da kannst du locker noch ne 0 dranhängen, wenn du alles freischalten willst denke ich. Wahrscheinlich sogar weitaus mehr


----------



## MrRazer (15. Juli 2013)

Es kommt drauf an was er meint ob nur Champs oder auch alle Skins in (Alles freischalten) reinfällt.


----------



## RuXeR (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich mein jetzt alle Champs + ein paar Runen...


----------



## Laudian (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Es gibt 114 Champs, das sind schon knapp 800-1000€.
Runen kann man für Geld nicht kaufen. Allerdings kann man die benötigte Spielzeit für Runen um 50% senken wenn man Geld für IP-Boosts ausgibt. Das rechne ich jetzt aber mal nicht mit ein, dafür müsste man mehr über das Spielverhalten einer Person wissen.

Dann die Skins. Grob überschlagen gibt es etwa 400 Skins, Preis etwa 10€ pro Skin. Das sind nochmal 4000€. Dazu alle möglichen Extras (Icons etc) die immer mal wieder verkauft werden, sind nochmal ein paar hundert Euro.


Glaub mir, in das Spiel kann man sehr viel geld reinstecken ohne am Ende angekommen zu sein. Ich schätze mal meine gesamten Ausgaben für LoL liegen jetzt nach 3 Jahren zwischen 100 und 150€, was meiner Meinung nach völlig Ok ist. Bei 2600 Spielen habe ich immerhin etwa 2000 Stunden ingame verbracht, was ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist als bei jedem AAA Titel. Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit mit allen meinen Freunden zusammen zu spielen, was bei AAA Titeln eigentlich nie der Fall ist.


----------



## RuXeR (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Wer die Champs für den Vollpreis kauft ist ja auch dumm... Aber selbst wenn sind das grade mal ca. 340€ für alle Champs. Und wenn man die Champs im Sale kauft sind es knapp 180€.


Gut dann muss ich meine Aussage korrigieren, sind doch ein paar Monate mehr^^


----------



## Hanno194 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Habe in meinen Account bestimmt schon mehr als 400 Euro gedrückt... eine Schande ich weiß...:-/


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Hanno194 schrieb:


> Habe in meinen Account bestimmt schon mehr als 400 Euro gedrückt... eine Schande ich weiß...:-/


 
Aua :x Ich glaub ich hab in Dota bis jetzt 30€ gesteckt. 10€ pro Announcer (Glados und Pyrion Flax) Und 10€ fürs Kompendium oder so.


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe noch keinen Cent für League of Legends ausgegeben, freue mich aber immer, wenn das andere machen. So bleibt das Spiel am Laufen und ich habe meinen Spaß.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab in 2,5 Jahren bestimmt 60 € in Skins bei LOL investiert. Manchmal, wenn ich am Bahnhofskiosk vorbei komme, nehm ich ne Paysafe-Card mit und investiere dann in Riotpunkte.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe mal 25€ aufgeladen, das war's dann aber auch.


----------



## mrtvu (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich spiele seit 3 Wochen aber bis jetzt habe ich kein Euro gezahlt. Wenn ich einen Champ mit IP kaufe und ihn ausprobiere für mehrere Tage oder Wochen habe ich inzwischen schon die IP für einen neuen Helden. Günstige Runen sind gehen auch nebenbei.

Für Skins lasse ich mir noch Zeit. Mein Lieblingsheld Varus hat noch keine brauchbaren Skins. Bringen Skins auch andere Stimmen?


----------



## SiQ (18. Dezember 2013)

3 Wochen ist ja auch praktisch noch keine Zeit. Lass dir auch mit Runen Zeit bis lvl20, dann mit Tier 3 vollrunen.


----------



## Octabus (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



mrtvu schrieb:


> Bringen Skins auch andere Stimmen?


Teilweise. Mehr Informationen gibt es hier: Legendary Skins - All New Voices? - League of Legends Community
Grundsätzlich kann man aber festhalten, dass nur die teureren Skins andere Stimmen aufweisen.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hatte heute überlegt, ob ich mir ne Paysafecard kaufen soll, um meinen Namen zu ändern. War aber erstmal zu faul!


----------



## Noctai (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich Spiele LoL zwar nicht, aber grundsätzlich, wenn es mir Spaß machen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen das ich ein wenig Geld investieren würde. Aber der Betrag wäre bei mir zumindest sehr gering, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehen würde, für solche Inhalte zu bezahlen. Dann lieber für Content in Form von Addons o.Ä. Aber ich muss auch sagen das ich generell lieber einmal für alles Zahle anstatt mehrmals, bzw von mir aus auch das alle die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben, sprich wenn es nen Monatliches Abo hätte, wäre mir selbst das lieber. Aber solang es nur um Skins oder sonstiges geht, soll jeder machen wie er meint.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

BIn am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Snowdownbundle von 2011 kaufen soll. Da ist ein Weihnachtsbaumskin von Maokai dabei. Müsste ich aber für 35 € Riotpoints kaufen.


----------



## v4nity (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Geld investieren finde ich immer dann gut, wenn der Service dafür stimmt.!!!


----------



## Rasha (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hab demletzt für 20 Euro mal 4 Champs geholt..joah, das sollte es aber dann auch gewesen sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern mal wieder 25€ reingebuttert.


----------



## mrtvu (16. April 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Diese Woche habe ich 50 Euros investiert. Ist fair finde ich, man sollte die Hersteller auch unterstützen, das Spiel motiviert mich weiterzuspielen und hat keine Grundgebühr.

Ich habe dieses Jahr mehr als 50 Euros in andere Spiele investiert, die ich aber nie wieder spielen werde, nachdem ich nur kurz reingeschnuppert habe. Also warum nicht LOL unterstützen? :p


----------



## Mr Iös (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich hab zwar (als die Mystery Skins erschienen) bereits Geld für LoL ausgegeben, aber eigentlich finde ich das ganze doch zu teuer. Ich finde man kann Riot unterstützen, aber 5-15€ für einen einzelnen Skin finde ich ist schon ein sehr stolzer Preis, um nicht zu sagen überteuert...


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, die Tage hol ich mir ma ein paar Skins. Varus und so...


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Puuh, keine Ahnung. In LoL habe ich bestimmt 200-300 Euro 'investiert' 
Das Spiel hat mir aber auch fast 3 Jahre riesigen Spaß bereitet, das wars wert 

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie lange ein 50 Euro Singleplayer
Titel Spaß macht, ist es im Verhältnis auch nicht mehr so krass wie es klingt,
zumal einen niemand zwingt Geld zu investieren.


----------



## torkol (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Gebe so 10€ pro Monat für LOL aus, mehr würde ich nicht brauchen/wollen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Heute für 20 € ne paysafecard gekauft. Dann damit Riotpoints gekauft und dann damit Dragonslayer Braum gekauft und Königin Ashe und Waterloo Miss Fortune.


----------



## Keinmand (10. Juni 2014)

Bin bestimmt schon bei 500€+
Hab alle champs und fast für jeden champ 2 skins  
Einfluss hab ich 120k


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Oh ich Maximal 50€  mehr ist mir das Spiel nicht wert, bei den ihren EUW Servern ala "Ich hab kein bock und streike mal wieder 942377437583453478 Mal am Tag"


----------



## FeederZ (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also ich Habe bereits 357€ investiert , spiele LoL seit Oktober 2011 und mir macht es immer noch richtig Spaß , IGN : I0wnya , wer möchte darf Adden , vllt kann man ja mal zsm Ne runde Normals oder so Zocken D


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hab dich mal geaddet.
-> CynicalPotato


----------



## FeederZ (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Alles Klar !


----------



## GaminGSkillZ (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe mittlerweile 200€ ausgegeben, ich frage mich nur wie Riot mich dazu gebracht hat, denn es ist der einzige F2P-Titel wo ich Geld investiert habe.
Jedoch lohnt es sich für mich, denn ich habe schon locker über 2000 Spielstunden, also ca 10€ pro 100 Stunden Spielstunden, was ich eigentlich ziemlich ok finde.
Ich habe sämtliche Spiele in meiner Steam-Bibliothek, welche 40-60€ gekostet haben und mir nur 8-12 Stunden Spielspaß gebracht, einige sogar bis zu 50-60 Stunden.

Edit: Project Yasuo hat die 200€-Marke überschreiten lassen


----------



## mrtvu (5. September 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Habe vor kurzem zum 2. Mal wieder 50,- Euro in den Riot-Sumpf versenkt  Bei günstigen oder must-have Skins muss man einfach zuschlagen. Und auch kann man die ip nicht mehr abwarten damit man einen neuen Helden kauft


----------



## Serothorax (21. September 2014)

Ich kaufe mir eigentlich nur dieses Pack, wenn ein neuer Champ released wird. Also Champ + Skin. Sind so 7 Euro. Habe schon vielleicht 50 Euro investiert in den 2,5 Jahren. Bereuen? Keine Spur 

PS: Wenn niemand Geld für ein F2P Spiel investiert, dann kann er auch nicht erwarten, dass das Spiel lange spielbar bleibt. Irgendwie müssen die Entwickler ja an Geld kommen. :p


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. September 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder am überlegen da Yasuo free ist und ich ihn echt suchte, mir nicht doch einen Skin zu kaufen  (Project Yasuo)


----------



## Kapotth (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Habe bisher grad mal 80€ reininvestiert aber Spiele seit Season 1, Kumpel hat schon über 600€ rausgehauen


----------



## Serothorax (1. Oktober 2014)

600€? Stolze Summe


----------



## drebbin (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich da meine WoW kosten gegenüberstelle bin ich trotzdem ärmer dran:pe


----------



## Dota2 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir als es noch ging hon als Vollversion gekauft bis es umgestellt wurde so wie Lol. Ich mag dieses Prinzip nicht für alles irgendwie zahlen zu müssen vor allem da es mir spielerisch keinen Vorteil bringt (was auch gut so ist). 

Für Lol gibt es auch ein Addon mit dem ich mir für mich alles so anzeigen lassen kann als hätte ich die skins.

Lol habe ich nie intensiv gespielt nur dota1 -> hon -> dota2 ich fand die Preise bei Lol aber immer extrem krank.

Gruß


----------



## Cyrus10000 (7. Oktober 2014)

~2000 € für Runes of Magic bei 3 Jahren waren das monatlich 50 € dafür hab ich aber keine andere Spiele gekauft. Ja das Spiel war ******** 😄


----------



## hendrosch (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Für Lol bis jetzt gar nichts bei etwa 260h und bin seit ca 4 Jahren dabei, war aber eine lange Pause drin.


Für andere F2P Games eventuell insgesamt 10€, da aber auch kleine Beträge bei Apps oder Browsergames. 

Ich hab bei sowas nie das Bedürfnis mir was kaufen zu müssen dir meisten Sachen sind ja etwas das keinen Vorteil bringt, wie Skins, das finde ich für mich einfach sinnlos. 
Und die anderen Sachen früher zu bekommen beraubt mich dem Gefühl das selbst Geschafft zu haben.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich würde niemals geld für ein F2P Game ausgeben! 

Wozu auch, es wird als Kostenlos beworben, also zocke ich es auch kostenlos! 

Aber bei solchen Spielen ist es klar das es DLCs gibt und man sich sachen kaufen kann. Wenn ich mir aber sagen wir mal Battlefield kaufe und es kommen Add-Ons raus die ich auch noch kaufen muss, dann finde ich es unverschämt! Ich habe schon viel Geld für das Spiel gebezahlt und soll noch einmal zahlen? Nein danke! Daher bin ich BF3 Zocker ohne Prmemium und das mit Stolz! Kostet zwar nur noch 13€, aber die 13€ sind zu viel!


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals geld für ein F2P Game ausgeben!
> 
> Wozu auch, es wird als Kostenlos beworben, also zocke ich es auch kostenlos!



Das ist ja das Schöne an LOL. Kann jeder machen wie er will und hat keine Nachteile oder Vorteile davon, ob man nun Geld ausgibt, oder nicht.


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe kein Problem gerne mal 30-50 € auszugeben wenn mir dasSpiel gefällt, aber jeden Monat muss das nicht sein.


----------



## Xcravier (3. November 2014)

Geht mir auch so. Ich Spiele LoL jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr, und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Für diese ganze Zeit, die ich das Spiel kostenlos spielen kann, gebe ich gerne hin und wieder ein bisschen Geld aus (ich freue mich ja immerhin auch immer wenn neue Updates rauskommen). Ich glaube ich würde sogar ca. 50€ spenden, selbst wenn ich nichts dafür bekommen würde.
50€ : 1000h = 5 cent ..... hmnm also ich finde es okay für eine Stunde ein Copmuterspiel zocken, welches wirklich Spaß macht 5 cent auszugeben


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also ich habe vor einem Jahr mit LOL begonnen, 2 Wochen gespielt und dann mit DotA2 angefangen und spiele es nun intensiv und vernachlässige meine anderen Spiele nen bischen ^^ Ich habe aber auch schon mal 20€ in DotA investiert für ein paar Skins, jetzt könnte ich mir in Arsch treten dafür, kann man ja schließlich alle erspielen mit viel Zeit. Das ist halt das was mich an LoL gestört hat, das man einfach nicht alle Helden hat und dann dieses Runensystem... 

Ich habe mir auch vor ungefähr 5 Jahren LotRO gezogen und hatte das Glück das damals ne Rabattwoche war und ich nen LTA für 120 € ergattern konnte die sich in den 5 Spieljahren längst gerechnet haben. Nur leider habe ich schon seit Monaten keine Mauke mehr LotRO zu zocken...


----------



## Amarillo (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe auf allen meinen Accounts zusammen ca. 3000 Spielstunden. Und es stecken ca. 100€ in den Accounts, wobei ich selber ca. 50€ investiert habe, der Rest sind Geburtstagsgeschenke etc..

50€ für 4 Jahre Spiel"spaß" (es ist nicht immer Spaß^^) sind eigentlich ok.

Zu dem Thema Spielvorteile. Es gibt minimale Spielvorteile durch bestimmte Skins, welche nur Nuancen ausmachen, die eher subjekiv sind. Als Beispiel wäre da der Steal Legion Lux Skin. Bei diesem sieht man bei bestimmten Grafikeinstellungen die Skillshots sehr schlecht. Weite Beispiele sind Ezreal und Jayce. Bei anderen Skins wiederrum wurde festgestellt, dass der AutoAttack Move/Animation leichter abzubrechen sind, was einem einen Vorteil von ca. 0,1Sek bringen kann (wird natürlich immer wieder gefixt).


----------



## TammerID (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe schon einiges an Geld für Dota ausgegeben. Und im Vergleich zu Vollpreis Titeln hatte ich dabei nie ein schlechtes Gefühl. Auch wenn es nur andere Animationen oder Skins sind, ist es halt das Spiel was ich am meisten spiele und dafür gebe ich gerne mein Geld aus. Es unterhält mich und ich feiere es wenn ich einen Held im anderen Gewand spielen kann  
Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass ich mir keine anderen Spiele in den Monaten hole, ist es vollkommend vertretbar sich neue Skins zu kaufen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## fxler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ob du jetzt 600€ jedes Jahr für LoL, oder andere F2Ps ausgibst, und Spaß hast, oder ob du für 600€ 5-6 Triple-AAA Titel, in der 
"Super-Deluxe-Special-Premium Version", für jeweils 90-110€ kaufst, und dich nur frustet wegen Bugs usw, nimmt sich nichts.
Da würde ich lieber Geld in ein F2P stecken woran ich Spaß habe ...
Ich bereue bis heute die 120€ für BF4 ...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

0 Euro, ich gebe in Spielen nichts für Kosmetische Sachen wie Skins aus. Geld geb ich nur für Content aus. Spielte LoL für ca. 4 Jahre(Mitte 2010 - Mitte 2014) und habe nie auch nur einen Cent ausgegeben dafür. 
Habe früher auch mal kurz ein paar Spiele mit Abo Modell gespielt, aber schnell wieder aufgehört weil es nicht in Ordnung fand monatlich zu bezahlen fürs Spielen, wo man schon für das Spiel alleine bezahlen musste.


----------



## mrtvu (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich möchte während der Aktion vom 12. Jänner bis 18. Jänner 2015 50 Euro in LOL versenken, weil man mehr RP pro Taller bekommt. Der Euro hat sowieso eine starke Inflation, also ist mein Geld in LOL sehr gut "angelegt"


----------



## Amarillo (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

So sehe ich das auch, die Spiele werden ja schließlich auch weiterentwickelt und und verbessert, wenn man also quartalsweise ein neues Spiel für ca 50€ kaufen würde, käme man in 3-4 Jahren Spielzeit auch auf eine Summe, wo man sagen würde, man ist verrückt, wenn man es in EIN SPIEL stecken würde


----------



## mrtvu (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



Amarillo schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, die Spiele werden ja schließlich auch weiterentwickelt und und verbessert, wenn man also quartalsweise ein neues Spiel für ca 50€ kaufen würde, käme man in 3-4 Jahren Spielzeit auch auf eine Summe, wo man sagen würde, man ist verrückt, wenn man es in EIN SPIEL stecken würde



einmal oder zweimal im Jahr jeweils 50 Euro für LOL ist ok. Wenn sie den Skin-Bug im Teambuilder auch noch ausgebessert hätten dann hätte ich jetzt sogar 2x50 Euro ausgegeben. Aber nachdem die Fehlerbehebung zu träge ist und vor kurzem am Wochenende (Sonntag) wieder mal ein großer Serverausfall war, reichen 50 Euro vollkommen. Ich will Riot doch nicht für den Mist den sie produzieren auch noch belohnen.


----------



## tschirpi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Also ich finde nicht das f2p Abzocke ist, man kauft sich ja schließlich nur Schminke wenn man es so will, rein spielerisch ändert sich ja (so gut) wie nichts. Außer ein paar Animationen die größer aussehen; aber das wurde ja auch schon zu 90% behoben bei den betroffenen Champs.

Ich persönlich habe bestimmt schon so an die 300€ reingesteckt, rückblickend frag ich mich schon für was eigentlich, zumal ich aktuell nicht mal mehr aktiv bin. Aber auf der anderen Seite hat jeder ein Hobby, und Hobbys kosten nunmal Geld. 

Ob ich jetzt 2 Jahre lang ein und dasselbe Spiel spiele oder mir alle paar Wochen ein neues kaufe, das macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Außerdem kommt bei LoL ja noch der gewisse "Hype" dazu, was die Attraktivität von den Skins noch um einiges hervorhebt.


----------



## fxler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Nicht in jedem F2P geht es nur um Skins ?
In anderen Spielen (eigentlich  in allen von Gameforge4D) kauft man sich Items um die wiederum InGame zu verkaufen um dann InGame Währung zu haben, um sich dann ganz am Ende der Kette, sich besseres Equipment kaufen kann.
Dann lohnt sich das Zeug schon, für Skins würde ich nicht 1 Cent ausgeben.


----------



## tschirpi (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Gameforge4D sind ausschließlich Browserspiele oder? Hab nur mal grad geschaut was die so publishen. 

Da ist es klar, solche Spiele machen ja fast alles über ingame Käufe, ähnliche wie bei Smartphone-Apps (Paradebeispiel HayDay oder CoC).  Finde nicht das man das auf dieselbe Ebene wie beispielsweise LoL/CS:GO/Dota setzen kann, da es hier ja um Wettkampforientierte Spiele geht in denen ein Pay2Win-System tödlich wäre und die Spielerschaft verkraulen würde.

Ist eben Geschmackssache, ob man in ein Spiel investiert um sich ein paar kosmetische Aufhübschungen zu gönnen oder nicht, ich persönlich kann es nicht leiden Geld zu investieren mit dem Ziel mir einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen zu verschaffen.


----------



## Deimos (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Zahlen bei F2P ist imo absolut ok. Wenn ich ein Spiel mehrere hundert Stunden zocke (PoE, LoL) und regelmässig dafür zahlen will, weil ich dafür einen Gegenwert erhalte, ist mir das zigfach mehr Wert als für Shooter XY, den ich nach 10 Minuten gelangweilt in die Ecke lege.
Eine sehr subjektive Sache imo.


----------



## fxler (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



tschirpi schrieb:


> Gameforge4D sind ausschließlich Browserspiele oder? Hab nur mal grad geschaut was die so publishen.
> 
> Da ist es klar, solche Spiele machen ja fast alles über ingame Käufe, ähnliche wie bei Smartphone-Apps (Paradebeispiel HayDay oder CoC).  Finde nicht das man das auf dieselbe Ebene wie beispielsweise LoL/CS:GO/Dota setzen kann, da es hier ja um Wettkampforientierte Spiele geht in denen ein Pay2Win-System tödlich wäre und die Spielerschaft verkraulen würde.
> 
> Ist eben Geschmackssache, ob man in ein Spiel investiert um sich ein paar kosmetische Aufhübschungen zu gönnen oder nicht, ich persönlich kann es nicht leiden Geld zu investieren mit dem Ziel mir einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen zu verschaffen.



Nein, unter GF4D läufen sehr bekannte MMORPGS,MMOs: Metin2,AION,Tera,Runes of Magic,4quest,Elsword,Nostale,S.K.I.L.L ....
Und wenn man mithalten will kommt man ohne echtes geld nicht weit


----------



## tschirpi (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



fxler schrieb:


> Nein, unter GF4D läufen sehr bekannte MMORPGS,MMOs: Metin2,AION,Tera,Runes of Magic,4quest,Elsword,Nostale,S.K.I.L.L ....
> Und wenn man mithalten will kommt man ohne echtes geld nicht weit



Und genau da liegt das Problem, das eckt bei vielen (imo zu Recht) an. 

WoW hält sich seid nunmehr 10 Jahren zumindest erfolgreich am Markt und hat eine Spielerschaft die es dort auch voraussichtlich längerfristig bestehen lassen wird. Außer WoW fällt mir höchstens noch GW2 ein, welches aber von beginn an F2P war und sich durch den Edelsteinshop und die Grundkosten des Spiels/Keys finanziert hat.

Die ganzen anderen Titel die so auf dem Markt herumschwirren, sei es jetzt Age of Conan, Tera, Aion, Rift, Neverwinter, etc. unterlagen bei release zum größten Teil einer monatlichen Grundgebühr, genau wie bei WoW. Diese Titel wurden dann ja aber in den letzten Jahren zum F2P-Modell umgewandelt und gleichzeitig wurde das Spiel Pay2Win gemacht. Wieso das passiert ist weiß ich nicht, das sind bestimmt alles keine schlechten Spiele gewesen, ich kann mich sogar erinnern das Aion und Tera bei release recht viel gespielt worden sind. 

Aber nichts desto trotz müssen die Entwickler ein grundsolides Konzept durch den Einfluss von echtem Geld auf das Spielerlebnis beeinflussen (verderben). Passiert das aus Konkurrenzdruck, weil die genannten Titel sich nicht gegen WoW & GW2 halten können? Es sieht fast danach aus, als würden sich die Entwickler denken, es wäre besser das Spiel möglichst schnell auszuschlachten und eine handvoll Spieler an Land zu ziehen die unter Umständen bereit sind eine beachtliche Summe an Geld zu investieren, als das sie sich eine langfristige Community aufbauen, vernünftige Updates publishen und nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen bessere Items die noch teurer sind zum Verkauf freigeben.

Ob man mit der Ingamewährung jetzt handeln kann oder nicht, oder vielleicht sein ursprünglich investiertes Kapital vermehren kann ist ja erstmal nebensächlich. Fakt ist das je mehr Input; je mehr Output. Und das geht imo garnicht.


----------



## mrtvu (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich habe mir heute den Skin DJ Sona gegönnt. Der Skin und die Musik sind gut gelungen und passen zur Sona.


----------



## endorph1ne (6. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Die Beschenken mit den Mystery Gifts mach ich mit meinen Freunden ziemlich oft, ist vergleichsweise preiswert und ich hab bisher nur sehr gute Skins oft auch rares erhalten. Sonst wurden auch ein paar Skins gekauft, hab da ca. 120-150 Euro in den letzten 3 Jahren dagelassen


----------



## Kinguin (6. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich spiele es schon länger nicht mehr wirklich aktiv,aber in 2 Jahren gut 50€ - eigentlich hätte es sogar locker das doppelte sein können.
Habe es jetzt auch nicht 2 Jahre durchgängig gespielt,aber schon viele Spielestunden reingehauen,ziemlich faires Spiel ^^


----------



## Exreanu (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich spiele LoL schon seit Jahren, over 7000 Games already.. iIch habe schon über 55k IP und habe für LoL noch NIE Geld ausgegeben! Manchmal als der EUW Server ausgefallen ist, gabs mal RP gratis. Aber 50€ für ein anderes Aussehen? Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Exreanu (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



tschirpi schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem, das eckt bei vielen (imo zu Recht) an.
> Die ganzen anderen Titel die so auf dem Markt herumschwirren, sei es jetzt Age of Conan, Tera, Aion, Rift, Neverwinter, etc. unterlagen bei release zum größten Teil einer monatlichen Grundgebühr, genau wie bei WoW. Diese Titel wurden dann ja aber in den letzten Jahren zum F2P-Modell umgewandelt und gleichzeitig wurde das Spiel Pay2Win gemacht. Wieso das passiert ist weiß ich nicht, das sind bestimmt alles keine schlechten Spiele gewesen, ich kann mich sogar erinnern das Aion und Tera bei release recht viel gespielt worden sind.



Bei Aion? Naja stimme ich nicht ganz zu. Man kann da alles auch ohne RL Geld erreichen. Die Kosten für ein "Goldpaket" sind sozusagen die monatlichen kosten.


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Ich würde niemals geld für F2P Spiele ausgeben. Einfach aus dem Grund, da das Spielprinzip darin besteht, ständig und immer wieder Geld auszugeben. Im Grund hat man einen Kurzzeitigen Ressourcen Vorteil, der nach kurzer zeit wieder verschwunden ist. 

Beispiel Hearthstone. Man kann sich denken "investerst du halt mal 20 oder 40€ und holst dir massig Booster, dann bist du perfekt aufgestellt" Fehlanzeige, nach einigen Monaten kommt die nächste SpielErweiterung oder die nächste Kartenwerweiterung und man steht quasi wieder bei Null, da man die neuen Karten braucht, um die neuen Strategien zu kontern.
Genauso bei den Smartphone Games mit der Premiumwährung. Ist auch nichts anderes als Zeitgewinn. Trotzdem muss man im Lategame so oder so mit extremen Wartezeiten und Grinding rechnen. Per echtgeld kann man das irgendwann nicht mehr bezahlen. Die anfänglichen Investitionen verpuffen somit im absoluten nichts.


Wenn ich Geld investieren würde, dann nur für etwas, das mir auch für immer einen Vorteil oder Gegenwert bringt, selbst wenn das Spiel die nächsten Jahre noch erweitert wird oder ich im level aufsteige usw. Leider hab ich sowas bisher noch nicht gesehen... Und kosmetische dinge fallen sowieso komplett raus, dafür würde ich auch niemals zahlen.

Fazit: F2P und Geld ausgeben? Never ever! Ich entwerte doch nicht mein Geld für nichts und wieder nichts.


----------



## Zyclops (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Hab für Smite relativ viel ausgegeben (200+), würde ich denk ich auch wieder tun, einfach weils mein Hauptspiel ist, das ich spiele. Und die skins zum Teil meiner Meinung nach nicht nur optisch sind, sondern auch so gefühlt Vorteile bringen (ich treff z.b. mit manchen adc skins meine autohits besser als ohne)


----------



## saphira33 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Naja ich hab einen ganz krassen Fall und das ist Wolfteam. Ein F2P (P2W) Shooter der Mensch und Wolf spiele erlaubt. Habe da bisher 3000 Euro ausgegeben in dem Spiel. Dazu muss ich aber sagen ich habe weit über 4000 Spielstunden in dem Spiel.
War umgerechnet immer hin mehr als 3x so günstig wie Watch Dogs.


----------



## drebbin (11. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

@Laggy.net

Ich kann dir nicht zustimmen.
Wenn ich ein Spiel kostenlos spiele und auch nicht dafür bezahlen werde hat das die folge das solche spiele verschwinden.
Ich nutze doch etwas was jmd anderes hergestellt hat und damit möchte er ja seine Brötchen verdienen.
Das die spiele in verschiedenen formen dazu anregen Geld auszugeben liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Ich habe in heartstone knapp 40€ ausgegeben, es gefällt mir halt. World of tanks kann mich nicht so begeistern und kommt halt wieder von der platte. Andere werden das umgekehrt sehen.
Aber von vornherein zu sagen; ich nutze es nur wenn ich nichts zahlen muss finde etwas unangemessen.


----------



## mrtvu (11. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*

Gestern habe ich nur verloren.  Ich wollte nur mehr trollen und zwar mit Teemo mit dem neuen Legendary Skin  Also gekauft und siehe da, alle haben Angst dass ich trolle (Teemo jungle). Troll leichtem Troll habe ich gewonnen. Sicher nur aufgrund des Skins


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2015)

*AW: Was zahlt ihr für Spiele wie LoL?*



drebbin schrieb:


> @Laggy.net
> 
> Ich kann dir nicht zustimmen.
> Wenn ich ein Spiel kostenlos spiele und auch nicht dafür bezahlen werde hat das die folge das solche spiele verschwinden.
> ...




Wie gesagt, das Spielprinzip beruht bei F2P größtenteils darauf, dass das eigene Geld nach kurzer zeit wertlos wird, da es nur eine Temporäre Ressource im Spiel ist.

Ich würde für F2P grundsätzlich schon geld ausgeben, wenn das Spielprinzip bzw. der Gegenwert äquivalent zu einem "Normalen" Spiel wäre.

Aber einfach gesagt, sind F2P Spiele einfach nur darauf ausgelegt, dass du immer wieder investierst. Sei es mit (extrem) viel Zeit oder Geld. Gegen eine einmalige Investition hätte ich nichts, aber die sind, wie ich schon sagte bei F2P nach kurzer zeit wertlos.


----------

